# How To Spend Â£200 On A Vintage Watch Wisely



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

2nd post, so please be kind.

I've recently started collecting vintage watches & I'm looking for my next purchase. So far I've relied on ebay (only recently found this forum).

After much soul searching I've decided to limit my choices to 70s / 80s, diver / chrono's... but this might change the more I research.

I'm just after a little advise... like... where is best to buy? what is best to buy (given my budget)?

Photo's of my collection so far.




























Thanks for reading.

Damian


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's looking good so far. It all depends on personal taste really. Buying from a forum is a matter of research really. Buy the seller as much as the watch. Sometimes you have to make a quick decision or miss the watch (I speak from experience). You'll soon get to know folks. Take part in discussions and you'll soon get to your 50 posts, learning lots in the process. Welcome to the forum.

Mike


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

For that kind of money I would have thought that a good Seiko would be ideal - you can't go far wrong there. I recently sold a Black Knight for Â£140 which was in super condition. For a tad more, you could get a vintage Omega in stainless steel - you see plenty on ebay for around the Â£250 mark.

Cheers


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Many thanks for replying.

I've spotted a few reasonably priced seamasters & a few very nice seikos (big fan of the flightmasters). I also like the look of a few Sicura's... which I believe brought out Breitling.

Massive fan of the Fortis Marinemaster... although slightly out of my price range.

If anyone has any other thoughts it would be greatly appreciated.

Damian


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

If you're spending around the Â£200 mark then it might be wise to buy a watch with some kind of recent service history as if it does need a service anytime soon then that could cost you an extra Â£50-Â£100 on top, especially if it's a chrono.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheers Gashead,

I had read, for my price range, that it's probably best to avoid mechanical chrono's (due to servicing) & go for an early quartz chrono... Like an seiko 7A28 movement.

Do you think this is sound advice?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

cookdamo said:


> Many thanks for replying.
> 
> I've spotted a few reasonably priced seamasters & a few very nice seikos (big fan of the flightmasters). I also like the look of a few Sicura's... which I believe brought out Breitling.
> 
> ...


i would not bother with sicura, they are usually over priced pin pallet movements with bling attached, the sicura /brietling thing is wayyyy over hyped (usually by ppl trying to sell one) , sicura simply bought them out afaik, buying a sicura does not mean you own a breitling 

lotsa choices for that price rang and depnds what you want (dress/diver)

add a bit more money and you can probably get a 70's 7733/4 chrono


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

aroma said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> For that kind of money I would have thought that a good Seiko would be ideal - you can't go far wrong there. I recently sold a Black Knight for Â£140 which was in super condition. For a tad more, you could get a vintage Omega in stainless steel - you see plenty on ebay for around the Â£250 mark.
> 
> Cheers


Â£250 would have got you this which I think is far better value than a Seiko:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

hmmm.... food for thought, Thanks all for your replies.

Me thinks a seamaster might be on the cards.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

The best advice I can give from experience is being patient. Try going to any local car boot or antique fairs. It doesn't take long to get to know dealers and other collectors. You can also start benchmarking prices between fairs and what watches sell for online. Most of my favourite vintage watches were not what I was looking for but what the dealer happened to have for sale that day.

You already have a nice collection and good luck with finding the watches out there that will end up being added to it.

Regards

David


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Many thanks for the reply David,

I'm currently living in Belfast, I've been on the search for any local dealers but have come up with nothing. Don't know if it's me but Belfast but it doesn't seem like a vintage watch sort of city.

I'll keep hunting.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

You are welcome.

Try googling under "Belfast Antique Fairs" there seem to be a number listed. The Belfast City Council also has a section for "Antiques and Auctions of Belfast Guide".

All the best with the looking for and collecting.

Regards

David


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

some really sound advice from people on here i must say and also being a newbie its great to have all this info to hand and be able to readup and talk to others offering great advice

good luck on your search for more watches as i too am starting my next purchase search


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Any ideas on what you are searching for?


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, if you can get a Omeaga at that price range you are doing very well... nobody mentioned LONGINES... Theye have a Beutifull Vintage range and are very nice.. Checkout some Longines Admiral and Longines Conquest.... food for thought. ;p)


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the response julioa007.

I've seen a couple longines at slightly above my price range... Will have to keep an eye out for an admiral or a conquest.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you might want to try looking at some of the auction houses , unless they are close you would be taking same risks as fleabay (cant see it first)

always ask for a condition report

make sure you read T&C's (how much comission to add on and do they actually deliver , methods of payment etc)

i use http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb?bhcp=1

gives me access to alot of auctions without trawling individual sites , you also need to add 3% on top for using tho

alot of prices will look low , remember adding commission will bump up the price they also lowball to get ppl to bid

some prices are so high they are funny , this is usually a pawnbrokers lot (the pawnbrokers set the reserve not the auctionhouse)

its worth registering at the above , you can watch /listen to live auctions for free to get an idea /keep track of prices

have fun


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Pugster, had never heard of the-saleroom before.


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Â£250 ish should get you a nice Electronic F300 Omega, or possibly a Megaquartz Omega......lovely watches with legendary movements and a real pedigree/place in horological history.....That would be where I'd go next if I was starting out again....I wish I'd got into them sooner with hindsight....

rgds,

David.


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

there's a local auction house near me that does online auctions. i find them better and a little cheaper, with not trying to compeat with everyone on ebay. I was able to pick up a seiko A239 in its original box and with the instructions for only 60$, canadian


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Agreed on the Electronic F300 Omega, or Megaquartz Omega.... seems to be the way I'm heading


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Great looking seiko DGF67, what year is it from?


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

i think it's from 1978. it's the only year i see mentioned in the instructions.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

If you are going the mechanical chrono route besides 7733/34 do not overlook the Seiko 6138 an excellent caliber & some excellent designs, hard to beat for the price/quality ratio, just about within your price range on a good day.

Good luck Martin 

For ideas & inspiration check out Mach's Sunday before 1980 threads.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

cookdamo said:


> 2nd post, so please be kind.
> 
> I've recently started collecting vintage watches & I'm looking for my next purchase. So far I've relied on ebay (only recently found this forum).
> 
> ...


Are You 'stick' to Swiss and Japan watches?

If You're looking for chrono from 80's, I think You can try with Russian 3133 movement. I've seen a few very nice watches go for even lower price You've pointed.

A Russian diver 'Amphibia' is another watch I'd recommend You - robust movement, nice WR, not so expensive. Only You'll have to wait for a good dial, as usual dials from 80's are in bad condition.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Miro, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

You see alot of reconditioned 70's seikos sold on ebay on a sunday night... does anyone know anything about these sellers? Are the watches reconditioned or just built from random spares?

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive bought a few in the past from an ebay seller called 'watchcooking' , i'd recommend him, hes pretty honest with descriptions and has some nice seikos.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking at your present collection, I reckon a Seiko Bullhead would be right up your alley and in your budget. If you buy off ebay google the seller first - there's a few less-than-scrupulous sellers with high feedback selling dodgy far east frankens.

Here's my old one. I replaced the bezel insert but everything else is original:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

hi Lampoc,

Many thanks for posting. I do like the bullheads, both the seiko & the citizen.... but I'm thinking euopean for my next purchase.

I'll take your advice re googling sellers.

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah the price of vintage seiko chronographs has been steadly increasing over the last 5 years and imo will only get higher , the valjoux 7733/4 has increased aswell tho leveled off (more or less doubled in price over last 7yrs or so ) i reckon its levelled off because alot of the old swiss chronos (valjoux/venus/landeron) had gold cases , so of late they are just being bought and scrapped due to gold prices , expect auction houses to be selling bags of these movements in the future.


----------



## Mr T (Feb 18, 2012)

Great thread, and great advice all round. I'd agree on the servicing cost warning. I bought a Seiko chrono from eBay for Â£90 and paid Â£100 for a service. I've got over the shock. Just about!

Andy


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

cookdamo said:


> hi Lampoc,
> 
> Many thanks for posting. I do like the bullheads, both the seiko & the citizen.... but I'm thinking euopean for my next purchase.
> 
> ...


A couple of megaquartz omegas in sales at the moment both of which I used to own if I'm not mistaken


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Mr T said:


> Great thread, and great advice all round. I'd agree on the servicing cost warning. I bought a Seiko chrono from eBay for Â£90 and paid Â£100 for a service. I've got over the shock. Just about!
> 
> Andy


I'll second this (or third/fourth etc).

I think that almost any vintage watch for sale will need a service at some point in the near future - especially if you intend to wear them lots. It's like buying an old car - if you're used to modern reliability etc, it's going to soak up a bit of cash to get it to that level.

Both my Seiko chronos needed a service within a year. I now factor it in to the cost of purchasing the watch.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

And after much searching I ended up with a 90s-ish Tag Heuer 2000 , purchased through this forum.

Thanks for all the advice.... time to begin the next search


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

glad you are happy with the Tag, i was in two minds whether to keep it or not and get the case /bracelet beadblasted (which i think would look good with the grey dial) , i already have a tag microtimer and decided to keep that for the time being out of the two.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Pugster,

Glad you decided to part with it, after one wear it became the favourite in my small but growing collection.

Perfect size & such a sharp dial.... love it.


----------

